# Fenix L1D CE



## ernsanada (Feb 10, 2007)

I just got the Fenix L1D CE from the, http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=70&osCsid=0c4f1472cfefa047b1001fcdfc8f85e7

Machining is excellent.

Type III Anodize is excellent with no flaws.

Got a very good tint, white.












Comes with a holster.






Also comes with 2 o-rings a rear rubber switch cover and lanyard.



















































Dad, the battery tube has thick walls!






Left, Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix L1P






Left, Fenix L1D CE. Middle, Fenix LOD CE. Right, Fenix P1D CE






The Fenix L1D CE is using an Energizer AA Rechargeable 2300mAh Battery. The Fenix P1D CE is using a RCR123. The Fenix LOD CE is using an Energizer AAA Rechargeable 820mAh Battery. The Fenix L1P is using an Energizer AA Rechargeable 2300mAh Battery. 

All pictures taken with all lights at full brightness.


Fenix L1D CE @ 86"






Fenix P1D CE @ 86"






Fenix LOD CE @ 86"






Fenix L1D CE @ 86" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix P1D CE @ 86" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix LOD CE @ 86" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 86" 






Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix L1P (SWOH) @ 86" 






Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix LOD CE @ 86" 






Left, Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 86" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix L1P (SWOH) Stepped down exposure.






Fenix L1D CE. Right, Fenix LOD CE @ 86" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## Schizoid1 (Feb 10, 2007)

My L1D-CE died after 1 day/1 Energizer Lithium. I noticed that on the two highest modes, at about 6 feet away, the center of the beam was very "active" for lack of a better word. By "active" I mean there was movement of concentrated light engergy, but only in the center. The lower modes had a regular unmoving beam center. I am curious if this was normal or if it was a sign that it was about to quit on me. Does anyone see what I am describing?


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 10, 2007)

Schizoid1 said:


> My L1D-CE died after 1 day/1 Energizer Lithium. I noticed that on the two highest modes, at about 6 feet away, the center of the beam was very "active" for lack of a better word. By "active" I mean there was movement of concentrated light engergy, but only in the center. The lower modes had a regular unmoving beam center. I am curious if this was normal or if it was a sign that it was about to quit on me. Does anyone see what I am describing?




Is the dome detatched from the LED in your light?


----------



## mayo (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for the beam shots. Most helpful.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post pictures of the L1D next some keys and/or in hand? I want to see if this is pocketable for me....


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 11, 2007)

oBMTo said:


> Can you post pictures of the L1D next some keys and/or in hand? I want to see if this is pocketable for me....


 
Here's a pic of my L1D-CE in my hands...
I have small hands as well. In Mens gloves, I am a Medium  
Bright as all HECK too!!


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pic!

That does some pocketable for me....I really can't decide between the L1D and the P1D-CE...


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 11, 2007)

I prefer the L1D for it's clickie operation. The P1D is a twisty only.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 11, 2007)

Kid9P said:


> I prefer the L1D for it's clickie operation. The P1D is a twisty only.



That is literally the only thing holding me back in getting the P1D....


...maybe I'll just get both...:laughing:


----------



## PhotonBoy (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought a P1D CE and it has a similar holster to the L1D CE. I'm mystified as to how the holster is designed to be connected to a belt. Do you need some type of Law Enforcement-style belt with special clips or something? Just wondering...


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 11, 2007)

PhotonBoy said:


> I bought a P1D CE and it has a similar holster to the L1D CE. I'm mystified as to how the holster is designed to be connected to a belt. Do you need some type of Law Enforcement-style belt with special clips or something? Just wondering...


Look closer. The back of the holster splits apart so you can slide a belt through it.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Feb 11, 2007)

Yup, you're right! <blush> As Yogi Berra said: "You can observe a lot just by looking." Thanks!!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## ernsanada (Feb 11, 2007)

Fenix L1D CE @ 105"






Fenix P1D CE @ 105"






Fenix L1D CE @ 105" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix P1D CE @ 105" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## Schizoid1 (Feb 11, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Is the dome detatched from the LED in your light?



The connection appears and feels solid. From the lack of response, am I to take it that most people don't see what I described?


----------



## Julian Holtz (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi!

I just got the L1D this morning and I am very satisfied so far.
Here are some comments what I liked and what I didn't like and how the latter can be helped.

+ User interface. Intuitive and simple. All one needs for the nursery cildren among us, yet straight and simple for people who just need on/off.
+ HA finish. Its what I call perfect.
+ Brightness
+ Tint
+ Sturdy construction
+ Nice- feeling switch
+ lanyard and holster, spare switch cap and o-ring included
+ threads have a nice fit


- LED not *perfectly* centered
- Dark ring around center hotspot of the beam, slightly unsymmetrical because of (see above)
(Both can be helped with unscrewing the bezel a little. Now the beam is perfectly symmetrical, no dark halo, nothing to complain about)
- Reflector not screwed in very tightly.
(While I disassembled the bezel to get a look at the LED, I noticed that one could screw in the reflector for about 1/2 turn until it was really tight. Perhaps the lens- o-ring eased a little after assembly?)
- Bezel- and tailcap-threads feel a little like "grinding" while turning.
(I rubbed off the grease on the threads and applied a little "teflon based bicycle chain lube", which I use for all kinds of precision mechanics. After that, the turning felt really smooth, perfect.)
- When the lanyard is attached to the tailcap, the light does not stand straight anymore, but a little askew. 
(I will drill a little hole next to the ones that are already in the tailcap, so that I can attach the lanyard sideways, without the rope going around the rear edge.)
- When switching the light on in low mode, a little "Flash" occurs, like it is on high for about 0.1s. Potentally annoying when one wants to use the light in a dark place with other people around, who might be disturbed.
(One could cover the front end while switching on...)

This is all I have to say so far. I think the light is really worth the money, and after some tweaks it is close to being perfect. I am really happy with this light, and I think it will be used for a long time.
:goodjob: , Fenix!

Cheers,

Julez


----------



## WildChild (Feb 12, 2007)

Julian Holtz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got the L1D this morning and I am very satisfied so far.
> Here are some comments what I liked and what I didn't like and how the latter can be helped.
> ...



For the grinding feel with threads, after a few twist this feeling go away! Mine is now very smooth! Also, the head unscrewing to get rid of the dark ring is a must!


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 12, 2007)

Great post Julian !!


----------



## todo (Feb 12, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> Look closer. The back of the holster splits apart so you can slide a belt through it.


 
I put a zip tie thru the belt loop, then I slide the belt thru the zip tie loop and the plastic ring for horizontal carry.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 12, 2007)

todo said:


> I put a zip tie thru the belt loop, then I slide the belt thru the zip tie loop and the plastic ring for horizontal carry.


That must be a narrow belt. You'd be more likely to lose the light this way too.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 14, 2007)

Great Review and Pictures as always!!  


So the L1D-CE has More throw than a Fenix P1 (non Cree)


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 14, 2007)

Schizoid1 said:


> The connection appears and feels solid. From the lack of response, am I to take it that most people don't see what I described?



No. You better exchange it.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Feb 14, 2007)

Julian Holtz said:


> I just got the L1D this morning and I am very satisfied so far.
> Here are some comments what I liked and what I didn't like and how the latter can be helped.



Thanks Julez, your post pretty much sums up my experience too. I received an L1D-CE and L2D-CE this afternoon (thanks to torchworld.com.au), and am extremely pleased and impressed - in fact feeling the fenix love again 

I have to say, fenix really got their act together with the L1/2D-CE series, compared to very disappointing P1D-CE. Build quality is back to the previous fenix standard, and being able to adjust the reflector* removes the beam quality issues. These are great torches and fantastic value, and it'll be interesting to see where fenix goes from here (Seoul?)


* or leave it as an extra thrower with "raccoon-eyes" beam.


----------



## todo (Feb 14, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> That must be a narrow belt. You'd be more likely to loose the light this way too.


 
Ya maybe 1inch belt, loose it??? on the contrary I've carried my p1d This way for a few months and its very snug in the supplied pouch, carried horizontaly. It rides tight to your belt, dont know its there.


----------



## LITEmania (Feb 16, 2007)

McR19-XR will be compatible with L1D CE for White waller ?

warren,


----------



## Frank Maddix (Feb 22, 2007)

Kid9P said:


> I prefer the L1D for it's clickie operation. The P1D is a twisty only.


Yes I agree. I got the L1D because I found I was carrying my L1P in preference to my P1D (!)
One little disappointment - the CR123 body doesn't fit the L1D.
Having said that, the L1D is a great EDC. For walking across the park, you can just set it to turbo mode knowing that you have a blast of light ready. For round the house you can set it to general - still more than adequate even on low.
Personally, though, I could do without SOS - an extra low low would have been better.
So, Fenix - what next? A fully programmable light like an HDS?
PS I got the CE version.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Feb 22, 2007)

Frank Maddix said:


> So, Fenix - what next? A fully programmable light like an HDS?



OR

So HDS - what next? A 1xAA light like an L1D-CE 

Personally I think Fenix have just about nailed it with the L1/2D-CE torches. 

My perfect L1D-CE would have:

- SSC P4 for an artifact free beam
- Full regulation on 3.7V 14500s
- Turbo mode as is with strobe (useful bike light)
- Normal mode very low->low->med->high (no useless bloody SOS)


----------



## Frank Maddix (Feb 22, 2007)

gadgetnerd said:


> OR
> 
> So HDS - what next? A 1xAA light like an L1D-CE
> 
> ...


OK I'll go with that. Over to Fenix. BTW 14500s don't work in mine, even with a tin hat. Probably jus as well.


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 26, 2007)

I just received my L1D-CE. 

Good:
flawless anodizing.
perfect exterior fitment
unpotted bezel, actually the bezel is looser than the mode adjusting head, wtf?
perfect dead center led, my first fenix with perfect led placement actually

Bad:
ultra stiff mode adjuster, even after proper lubrication
OFF CENTER middle tube boring, WTF Fenix!!!
crappy clickie feel, compare to my L2T
it actually came with a L2T tail cap (communicated with seriouslights.com, apparently there was a batch of L1D-CE that came with the wrong cap from Fenix, and Scott is sending me a replacement cap free of charge :goodjob: )
not as bright as everyone making it to be

Conclusion, it might be the last Fenix I will ever purchase
Any thought? Comment welcome 


Notice the wall thickness on the left side is approximate 1 mm thicker than the right side!


----------



## gadgetnerd (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm, after reading your post LowTEC I grabbed my L1D-CE and it has the off centre body boring too. I've gotta admit it's a fairly unimpressive engineering feat, but apart from that I really like the torch.

BTW I found that the mode adjustor was stiff on mine until I wiped all the factory lube out of the threads, and then applied a very small amount of silicone grease. If I applied too much grease, then the adjustor was too stiff and I had to twist very hard to get it into turbo mode.


----------



## gunga (Feb 26, 2007)

How do you know it's an L2T tailcap? What's the difference?

(Edit) whoops. Yeah, the notch, I forgot...


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 28, 2007)

My L1D-CE didn't stay stock for long, after 4 sore fingers, 5 dremel drums, here it is, L1DCE/RCR2. Basically, I spent a day boring out the middle tube to fit a RCR2, made a temporary adapter and shorten the tube by 0.5mm front and 1.5mm rear. The reason I did this mod was because the freaking light was so damn dim for what it costs (I'm so use to my D-mini btw) I didn't want to buy another set of 14500s and charger just for this light, and I already have couple RCR2s laying around. I'm still waiting for someone to make a proper RCR2 tube for this new born Fenix clickie, but in the mean time I will enjoy a L2D-CE performance in L1D-CE form factor


----------



## Frank Maddix (Mar 1, 2007)

gadgetnerd said:


> Hmmm, after reading your post LowTEC I grabbed my L1D-CE and it has the off centre body boring too. I've gotta admit it's a fairly unimpressive engineering feat, but apart from that I really like the torch.
> 
> BTW I found that the mode adjustor was stiff on mine until I wiped all the factory lube out of the threads, and then applied a very small amount of silicone grease. If I applied too much grease, then the adjustor was too stiff and I had to twist very hard to get it into turbo mode.


Something I have just noticed (it has been posted elsewhere, but can't be arsed to search for it): The switch assembly in the tailcap can be loose, and unscrew itself when you take it off. Then, if you don't notice it, you get the gritty, cross-threaded feel when you tighten it up. This seems to happen more with 14500's - maybe the plastic shroud is gripping the assembly, dunno.
I fixed it with my PDA stylus, but a pair of fine pliers would be better.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Mar 8, 2007)

Schizoid1 said:


> My L1D-CE died after 1 day/1 Energizer Lithium. I noticed that on the two highest modes, at about 6 feet away, the center of the beam was very "active" for lack of a better word. By "active" I mean there was movement of concentrated light engergy, but only in the center. The lower modes had a regular unmoving beam center. I am curious if this was normal or if it was a sign that it was about to quit on me. Does anyone see what I am describing?


I received my L2D-CE yesterday and for once I am deeply disappointed. The beam is not uniform, but granular and patchy - the best description I can think of is a bowl of grits. I swapped the head with the one from my L1D and it's fine (the L1D has the new L2D head and runs on a 14500 - I don't care if it blows). As I'm in the UK it's not really worth returning. A 5 second check before it went out would solve this kind of problem. I won't name the dealer as I have always recieved excellent service from them.


----------



## Ritch (Mar 8, 2007)

Schizoid1 said:


> My L1D-CE died after 1 day/1 Energizer Lithium. I noticed that on the two highest modes, at about 6 feet away, the center of the beam was very "active" for lack of a better word. By "active" I mean there was movement of concentrated light engergy, but only in the center. The lower modes had a regular unmoving beam center. I am curious if this was normal or if it was a sign that it was about to quit on me. Does anyone see what I am describing?


 
My first L1D-CE was flickering a little, but noticeable each time turning on and going on high. I e-mailed the dealer, describing the problem. He sent me another L1D-CE immediately, but there was the same flickering on high. It came only when I used an Energizer Lithium. I cleaned the threads carefully and used some Nyogel 760 G, I cleaned the contacts and tightened the tailcaps and their bottom parts inside at both lights. I also used Energizer Lithiums from different batches. After sending back the second one, L1D-CE number 3 is on the way to me. Hopefully it will not flicker, too.


----------



## st_tammy (May 9, 2008)

RE: Pics in first post

How come your button is metal? I've just got my L1D-CD Q5 and the button (including the spare) is made of textured rubber!


----------



## ernsanada (May 9, 2008)

st_tammy said:


> RE: Pics in first post
> 
> How come your button is metal? I've just got my L1D-CD Q5 and the button (including the spare) is made of textured rubber!



The rear clickie is made of rubber. It just looks that way, it's non textured. All the older Fenix's rear rubber switch covers were designed this way.


----------



## st_tammy (May 9, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> The rear clickie is made of rubber. It just looks that way, it's non textured. All the older Fenix's rear rubber switch covers were designed this way.




Many thanks for your clarification. My button has a grid texture on it so i think it may be a newer model.


----------

